# Hasselblad Magazine A24



## santino (Jan 31, 2005)

I've got a question, would a normal 120 roll work in a A24 magazine?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 31, 2005)

I would guess no, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## santino (Jan 31, 2005)

I dunno if the counter wouldn't cause problems. cause one thing is for sure, the roll would fit in 
but on the other hand, why are there A12 magazines if you simply could use a A24 magazines for both, 120 and 220 rolls.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 31, 2005)

It'll go through fine but it will come off the spool like when you wind off normally. Just remember to shoot only twelve - you will be left with 12 'blanks' but you can shoot them off pretty quick.


----------



## santino (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks, I knew I could count on you guys


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 31, 2005)

santino said:
			
		

> I dunno if the counter wouldn't cause problems. cause one thing is for sure, the roll would fit in
> but on the other hand, why are there A12 magazines if you simply could use a A24 magazines for both, 120 and 220 rolls.



The thickness of 120 and 220 are different.  Depending on the design of the camera, this might affect focus.


----------



## santino (Jan 31, 2005)

Ilorfd says:


> FP4 Plus rollfilm is coated on 0.110mm/4-mil clear acetate base with an anti-halation backing which clears during development. It is available in 120 and 220 lengths and is edge numbered 1 to 19 (120) and 1 to 40 (220). Sensitivity



does that mean that fp4 has the same thickness? (I mean 120 and 220 rolls?) :scratch:


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 31, 2005)

120 has a paper back and 220 doesn't.  I'd just do some test shots with the lens wide open and see if it's still in focus.  The way the Hasselblad loads it might not be an issue.  I was thinking more about cameras with a pressure plate.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 1, 2005)

I have shot 220 in an old non-A 12 exposure back with the peeping hole covered and it worked fine. Sure there is the issue of film/paper thickness but my pics came out pretty sharp and in focus. I have never shot a 120 through a 24 back though. I'm pretty sure it works well if you know how to use the whole 24 exposures.

There are many 12 exposure backs on E-bay for dirt cheap nowadays. The older style (non A) are even cheaper and they work great.


----------

